# White stuff in newborn girl's labia? (Tmi)



## katrus78

Just wanted to ask whether I am supposed to wash off that white sticky stuff inside my girls' labia? It's been there since they were born, and now when they poop, sometimes the poop goes inside the labia as well and mixes in with that white stuff. I have been trying to wash it out of there with just plain water... Not sure if I am supposed to leave it alone? And when is it going to clear up?


----------



## robinator

Is it vaginal discharge? If so, just wipe it away.

I'm sorry, I don't think Lane ever had this....


----------



## confused87com

apparently its quite normal for them to have this, my midwife told me yesterday! i just wipe her


----------



## Rickles

I believe it caused by your hormones transferred in the womb... yes it should clear up just fine on it's own as the hormone level decreases, clean it every time but don't panic about rubbing it all spotless clean as that might irritate baby's bits. Always clean off the poop. But I would also check with your midwife / health visitor that it's not thrush or a yeast infection.

xx


----------



## Daisy_Delayne

My daughter had this. The nurse told me not to worry about scrubbing it off, just wipe gently and definitely wipe away anything with poop in it. I was told it's totally normal!


----------



## Lindsey123

A cotton bud dipped in cooled boiled water gets it off really easily without irritating your LO's bits xx


----------



## katrus78

It's not the discharge since it is not near or around their vagina, it's inside the outer lips, and it's very very sticky, so not easy to wipe. I have tried to wipe it with the regular any wipes an with q-tips, but it's still there...


----------



## Lindsey123

katrus78 said:


> It's not the discharge since it is not near or around their vagina, it's inside the outer lips, and it's very very sticky, so not easy to wipe. I have tried to wipe it with the regular any wipes an with q-tips, but it's still there...

Could you maybe soak baby in her bath to soften whatever it is, and then try the Q-tip very gently on the outer lips with some nappy type gentle cream on it, like Sudocrem if you have it over there? I was always scared of cleaning them 'too' thoroughly but then I thought that better that then risking leaving something nasty in little baby folds haha :)

It's hard this parenting thing :) I remember in the hospital the day after I gave birth, the midwife showed me how to change a nappy and insisted that I didn't have to clean away all of the poo..... she gave a cursory wipe and then fastened her up! As soon as she went, I redid the nappy and cleaned baby properly :shrug:


----------



## socitycourty

mine had this for a couple weeks.....i just gently used a wipe over my fingertip to clean it. i think it could be leftover vernix


----------



## tryingg

Totally normal. It goes awaynjust wipe her like you normally would.


----------



## MrsPear

Yeah it's normal, just wipe as you usually would (get the poop off etc) and it will clear up soon enough xxx


----------



## HelenJane

yes its just abit of vernix left ovet. my daughter had it and i know its difficult to get off! i had my midwife do it for me on one of our visits


----------

